# I'm still here!



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Just very busy with work and suffering with the heat! 

I may have also tentatively called my mouse 'Samson', it was between Samson, Basil, Chester and a few others.

He has been suffering a little with the heat too along with all my other pets, although he still insists on sleeping in his fluffy cube .... :roll:




























Oh, and he likes having his cheek tickled.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Very sweet! Beautiful photos!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

How wonderful! What kind is he?


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

aww that last picture is so sweet.

he kind of reminds me of a gerbil in that pic :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's lovely!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

What a cutey!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

He is so cute with those big ears  what a sweet photo the last one, looks like he is enjoying this very much


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Aww, he is too cute!


----------

